# Cacatada novella 2000



## Carola (29 Luglio 2022)

Ero al mare un paio di sett fa e ho visto
La canalis dal vivo
Mai visto uan Donna così tanto bella 
Ok nn sarà una cima dicono io non so ma di una  bellezza che anche io da donna sono rimasta basita un fisico ‍‍

il mio amico che era con me ha perso L uso della parola x un po'


----------



## spleen (29 Luglio 2022)

Cosa significa cacatada?


----------



## Carola (29 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Cosa significa cacatada?


 Cacata da ..non ho diviso 

cazzata ..  argomento frivolo


----------



## Vera (29 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Cosa significa cacatada?


Ho cercato  di fare una lista di parole che, ipoteticamente, avrebbe voluto scrivere ma niente. L'unica sensata era "cagata"


----------



## spleen (29 Luglio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Cacata da ..non ho diviso
> 
> cazzata ..  argomento frivolo


Ah ok   per un attimo ho pensato di essermi perso un neologismo in spagnolo...


----------



## Carola (29 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Ah ok   per un attimo ho pensato di essermi perso un neologismo in spagnolo...


 Poteva starci ero in Tierra spagnola  in effetti


----------



## perplesso (29 Luglio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Poteva starci ero in Tierra spagnola  in effetti


brevettala, hai visto mai


----------



## Carola (29 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> brevettala, hai visto mai


----------



## ologramma (29 Luglio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Ero al mare un paio di sett fa e ho visto
> La canalis dal vivo
> Mai visto uan Donna così tanto bella
> Ok nn sarà una cima dicono io non so ma di una  bellezza che anche io da donna sono rimasta basita un fisico ‍‍
> ...


la seguo su Instagram  , oltre alle foto stupende  mette sempre la foto della figlia  e lei che si allena  , quindi con tutto lo sport che fa e lo stare sempre in costume , credo abiti in Florida a  Miami , già fatta la vacanza nella sua sardegna .
Ma quando lavora vivrà della pubblicità?


----------



## Carola (29 Luglio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> la seguo su Instagram  , oltre alle foto stupende  mette sempre la foto della figlia  e lei che si allena  , quindi con tutto lo sport che fa e lo stare sempre in costume , credo abiti in Florida a  Miami , già fatta la vacanza nella sua sardegna .
> Ma quando lavora vivrà della pubblicità?


sei su istragram ??

fantastico
E lei segue te?

sara figa di suo che le sarde sono spesso belle e poi sport
Bella vita comunque credo


----------



## ologramma (29 Luglio 2022)

no loro vivono di like ed io di curiosità , bel binomio mica è amore eh


----------



## Carola (29 Luglio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> no loro vivono di like ed io di curiosità , bel binomio mica è amore eh


ho provato a gaurdare solo foto del suo culo tette figlia pisicne Mare 

e va be buon x lei
Resta figa comunque!!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> sei su istragram ??
> 
> fantastico
> E lei segue te?
> ...


Ogni volta che ho incrociato una donna celebre per la bellezza sono rimasta incantata. 
Ad esempio Stefania Sandrelli era bellissima, forse non fotogenica, nei film non appariva così bella, lo stesso Catherine Spaak e Virna Lisi. Ma anche Mina.
Ovviamente non in età avanzata.


----------



## Carola (29 Luglio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> no loro vivono di like ed io di curiosità , bel binomio mica è amore eh


 Ha 3 milioni di followers se no ti cercavo


----------



## Carola (29 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni volta che ho incrociato una donna celebre per la bellezza sono rimasta incantata.
> Ad esempio Stefania Sandrelli era bellissima, forse non fotogenica, nei film non appariva così bella, lo stesso Catherine Spaak e Virna Lisi. Ma anche Mina.
> Ovviamente non in età avanzata.


io le trovo belle anche in etàavanzata
Mina non so si vede poco


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> io le trovo belle anche in etàavanzata
> Mina non so si vede poco


Beh non si può pretendere. Una bella resta bella, ma a settant’anni non è come a trenta.


----------



## Carola (29 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh non si può pretendere. Una bella resta bella, ma a settant’anni non è come a trenta.


 Si certo 

già a 50 eh ‍


----------



## danny (29 Luglio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Ero al mare un paio di sett fa e ho visto
> La canalis dal vivo
> Mai visto uan Donna così tanto bella
> Ok nn sarà una cima dicono io non so ma di una  bellezza che anche io da donna sono rimasta basita un fisico ‍‍
> ...


Vista dal vivo più di 10 anni fa. C'è di meglio, sinceramente.
Un po' antipatica,  a pelle.
Bella è bella, niente da dire.


----------



## Nono (29 Luglio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Ero al mare un paio di sett fa e ho visto
> La canalis dal vivo
> Mai visto uan Donna così tanto bella
> Ok nn sarà una cima dicono io non so ma di una  bellezza che anche io da donna sono rimasta basita un fisico ‍‍
> ...


Io la incontrai in aeroporto una decina di anni fa", con un vestito che sembrava un sacco,  non l'ho neanche riconosciuta al momento, ma appena incrociata ho subito pensato "ma quanto è bella questa donna ... "

Quindi confermo, dal vivo è ancora più bella


----------



## Marjanna (29 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Ho cercato  di fare una lista di parole che, ipoteticamente, avrebbe voluto scrivere ma niente. L'unica sensata era "cagata"


Io ho pensato fosse un titolo di @perplesso


----------



## Vera (29 Luglio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io ho pensato fosse un titolo di @perplesso


In quel caso sarebbe stato "Carola, ovvero come Siri tradurrebbe ad Alexa un articolo di un settimanale di dubbia verità. E comunque nel cemento ci finirebbe lo stesso."


----------



## patroclo (29 Luglio 2022)

Parecchi anni fa è stata una buona fonte d'ispirazione ...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2022)

Mia cugina da ragazzina aveva visto Alain Delon. Ha rotto per settimane. Era sconvolta. Perché invece nei film sembrava un cesso?


----------



## omicron (29 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mia cugina da ragazzina aveva visto Alain Delon. Ha rotto per settimane. Era sconvolta. Perché invece nei film sembrava un cesso?


Mai piaciuto alain delon


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mai piaciuto alain delon


Eheee  lo diceva anche lei


----------



## MariLea (29 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mia cugina da ragazzina aveva visto Alain Delon. Ha rotto per settimane. Era sconvolta. Perché invece nei film sembrava un cesso?


un cesso addirittura   ma peppiacere!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> un cesso addirittura   ma peppiacere!


Appunto! Non capivo lo stupore. Era un uomo di una bellezza straordinaria.
Non era necessario vederlo di persona. Ma come io ero stata sorpresa dalla bellezza di alcune attrici, forse anche lui di persona era ancora più bello.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto! Non capivo lo stupore. Era un uomo di una bellezza straordinaria.
> Non era necessario vederlo di persona. Ma come io ero stata sorpresa dalla bellezza di alcune attrici, forse anche lui di persona era ancora più bello.


Leggendo il topic di @Carola non mi sono stupita che dicesse che non aveva mai visto una donna così bella, anche io trovo Elisabetta Canalis sia bellissima (ho più dubbi sulle presunte diceria che non sia una cima, mi viene al limite da pensare che sia un donna normale, al massimo, ma credo che donne bellissime se proprio son senza cervello, non è scontato arrivino comunque a certi livelli), però poi mi è venuto in mente un aneddoto, una stupidaggine che mi ha però fatto leggere in modo diverso il topic di Carola.

Quando facevo il liceo, un giorno io e mia madre passavamo per caso davanti una profumeria, dove un cartello diceva che era presente una nota star della televisione. Ai tempi, nel piccolo paese, non erano diffuse queste cose, quelle che poi hanno assunto il nome di comparsate (credo).
Mia madre volle entrare, io ero abbastanza scazzata a riguardo, ma alla fine siamo entrate.
La nota star della televisione, chissà chi la ricorda, era Patrizia Rossetti.
Quando la vedevo per tv, non la trovavo bella, era una delle televisione, ma le belle erano altre. Beh quando le sono arrivata davanti, dopo la patetica fila di signore per fare una foto insieme (con tanto di foto sua stampata su cartoncino e autografata, che _chi la voleva_), che praticamente la coprivano sono rimasta parecchio sorpresa. Non è che fosse diversa però... luminosa è il termine che trovo più adatto. Come se emettesse luce. Era molto più magra di come appariva in tv, e con un sorriso smagliante. Rimasi lì, come abbagliata davanti una luce.
Fu molto carina con un'altra signora in fila con noi, che le chiedeva come potesse essere lì se quel giorno doveva anche essere in tv, e la guardava neppure fosse innamorata, e Patrizia le spiegò che la trasmissione era registrata. Io ai tempi fui esterrefatta all'idea che la Rossetti avessi dei fans.
Ci fecero pure una foto. La Rossetti, me, mia madre e quell'altra signora, che chi cazzo fosse io non lo so. Sta foto troneggiò per un certo tempo vicino al telefono della Sip, e ogni tanto la guardavo e avevo come un senso di distorsione, che cosa ci faceva l'immagine della Rossetti e dell'altra signora tra le foto di famiglia.

Però se era così la Rossetti, una come la Canalis deve essere davvero da rimanerci stesi.


----------



## perplesso (29 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> In quel caso sarebbe stato "Carola, ovvero come Siri tradurrebbe ad Alexa un articolo di un settimanale di dubbia verità. E comunque nel cemento ci finirebbe lo stesso."


vedo che stai studiando


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Leggendo il topic di @Carola non mi sono stupita che dicesse che non aveva mai visto una donna così bella, anche io trovo Elisabetta Canalis sia bellissima (ho più dubbi sulle presunte diceria che non sia una cima, mi viene al limite da pensare che sia un donna normale, al massimo, ma credo che donne bellissime se proprio son senza cervello, non è scontato arrivino comunque a certi livelli), però poi mi è venuto in mente un aneddoto, una stupidaggine che mi ha però fatto leggere in modo diverso il topic di Carola.
> 
> Quando facevo il liceo, un giorno io e mia madre passavamo per caso davanti una profumeria, dove un cartello diceva che era presente una nota star della televisione. Ai tempi, nel piccolo paese, non erano diffuse queste cose, quelle che poi hanno assunto il nome di comparsate (credo).
> Mia madre volle entrare, io ero abbastanza scazzata a riguardo, ma alla fine siamo entrate.
> ...


Sai io ho visto le foto di una mia collega al matrimonio della figlia: un’altra, quasi bella.
Anch’io oltre a una bellezza prevedibile ero rimasta colpita dalla luminosità di quelle attrici.
Forse il trucco è il ...trucco.
Di base ci vuole certamente una bella pelle. 
Del resto Marilyn Monroe diceva che le occorrevano ore per diventare Marilyn.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai io ho visto le foto di una mia collega al matrimonio della figlia: un’altra, quasi bella.
> Anch’io oltre a una bellezza prevedibile ero rimasta colpita dalla luminosità di quelle attrici.
> Forse il trucco è il ...trucco.
> Di base ci vuole certamente una bella pelle.
> Del resto Marilyn Monroe diceva che le occorrevano ore per diventare Marilyn.


Può essere, ma non è che io avessi visto la Rossetti senza trucco, ai tempi lei era così







e non era fotogenica, di persona era obiettivamente meglio.
Poi non so se le telecamere dei tempi ingrassassero, però era davvero magra.
In più per tv, sarà la voce o il modo di fare, a me pareva poco femminile, un poco rude (*), invece non era così. Per niente.
Almeno questo è il mio ricordo.

(*)Edit: rispetto all'immagine di altre donne che passavano per tv ai tempi


----------



## danny (30 Luglio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Può essere, ma non è che io avessi visto la Rossetti senza trucco, ai tempi lei era così
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Secondo me stiamo un po' divinizzando alcuni personaggi famosi. 
Credo che anche tra le donne di questo forum ci siano donne che sono o sono state altrettanto belle,  se non di più della Rossetti. 
Io avevo come cliente fissa Alba Parietti al top per età, quando era moglie di Oppini, che conoscevo. 
Bella era bella, ma c'è n'erano altre altrettanto belle. Altra che conoscevo bene era Paola Ferrari,  carina, certo, ma non al punto da suscitare lodi sperticate. 
Il fascino dell'essere dive o in tv accresce la bellezza, sicuramente. 
Ma molte ragazze o donne che vedo in giro per Milano o in spiaggia sono altrettanto belle, se proprio vogliamo dirlo.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Luglio 2022)

Io sono il più gino.
Conosco solo una che faceva colpo grosso, la conosco nel senso che è l’amante di un mio collega e la scorsa estate siamo usciti a cena tutti e tre una sera. Oh, oggi mi pare pure più gnocca di allora e va per i 60.


----------



## Marjanna (30 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me stiamo un po' divinizzando alcuni personaggi famosi.
> Credo che anche tra le donne di questo forum ci siano donne che sono o sono state altrettanto belle,  se non di più della Rossetti.
> Io avevo come cliente fissa Alba Parietti al top per età, quando era moglie di Oppini, che conoscevo.
> Bella era bella, ma c'è n'erano altre altrettanto belle. Altra che conoscevo bene era Paola Ferrari,  carina, certo, ma non al punto da suscitare lodi sperticate.
> ...


Ma no, io rispondevo a Brunetta in merito al possibile "stupore" di un bello o bella e del vederlo di persona, come nel caso di Carola che si è sentita di dire che aveva visto la Canalis che è una donna bellissima. Nessuna divinizzazione.
Non metto in dubbio ci siano donne bellissime in giro per Milano.


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mai piaciuto alain delon


Neanche a me. Piace alle decadi 40/50/60.


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Luglio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> (ho più dubbi sulle presunte diceria che non sia una cima, mi viene al limite da pensare che sia un donna normale, al massimo, ma credo che donne bellissime se proprio son senza cervello, non è scontato arrivino comunque a certi livelli)


Vabbè, certi livelli adesso... 
Ha fatto la velina, come tante. Ha aiutato a condurre Sanremo (con non poche critiche perché sembrava che ci facesse un favore, è stata molto antipatica). Si è inserita in certi ambienti che le hanno permesso di incontrare anche Clooney (e questo so per certo che sono in tante a farlo, mi hanno raccontato di scene pietose, ad opera di personaggi di secondo piano, che letteralmente imploravano in ginocchio gli agenti perché gli facessero ottenere inviti a feste e eventi vari). Ora sta a Los Angeles e fa la pubblicità di San Benedetto, rompendo ogni anno con il tè della situazione. Per me "certi livelli" sono altri, se consideriamo chi ha sposato poi Clooney.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Vabbè, certi livelli adesso...
> Ha fatto la velina, come tante. Ha aiutato a condurre Sanremo (con non poche critiche perché sembrava che ci facesse un favore, è stata molto antipatica). Si è inserita in certi ambienti che le hanno permesso di incontrare anche Clooney (e questo so per certo che sono in tante a farlo, mi hanno raccontato di scene pietose, ad opera di personaggi di secondo piano, che letteralmente imploravano in ginocchio gli agenti perché gli facessero ottenere inviti a feste e eventi vari). Ora sta a Los Angeles e fa la pubblicità di San Benedetto, rompendo ogni anno con il tè della situazione. Per me "certi livelli" sono altri, se consideriamo chi ha sposato poi Clooney.


È più bella la Canalis della moglie.
Ma non si sposa la persona più bella.


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È più bella la Canalis della moglie.
> Ma non si sposa la persona più bella.


Non parlavo di bellezza. Se rileggi il mio post, ho parlato di simpatia, che lei non ha (al contrario della Corvaglia, con cui faceva coppia come velina, che infatti ha lavorato di più), parlavo di andare avanti con altre doti che contano più della presenza, DOPO.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Non parlavo di bellezza. Se rileggi il mio post, ho parlato di simpatia, che lei non ha (al contrario della Corvaglia, con cui faceva coppia come velina, che infatti ha lavorato di più), parlavo di andare avanti con altre doti che contano più della presenza, DOPO.


La simpatia è una cosa soggettiva.
Io non guardo Striscia la notizia dalla seconda messa in onda, quindi non ho idea come si possa essere simpatiche o no sculettando in faccia a due vecchi con la bava alla bocca.
Per fare un altro esempi, la Hunziker, che ha fatto una carriera strepitosa e viene da quasi tutti deliziosa e solare, io la prenderei a mazzate.


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La simpatia è una cosa soggettiva.
> Io non guardo Striscia la notizia dalla seconda messa in onda, quindi non ho idea come si possa essere simpatiche o no sculettando in faccia a due vecchi con la bava alla bocca.
> Per fare un altro esempi, la Hunziker, che ha fatto una carriera strepitosa e viene da quasi tutti deliziosa e solare, io la prenderei a mazzate.


Sono i miei a guardarla, anzi guardano gli ultimi dieci minuti, dopo la conclusione dei Soliti ignoti. E comunque, piaccia o no, il gossip nostrano purtroppo riguarda veline, mogli di calciatori e altre amenità simili, per non parlare di quell'altra aberrazione di Uomini e donne. 
Ho detto solo che (al di là di quello che facevano o no in trasmissione) trovo molto più immediata e simpatica la Corvaglia, tra le due.
La Hunziker mi ha stufato già dal 2006, fai tu.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Sono i miei a guardarla, anzi guardano gli ultimi dieci minuti, dopo la conclusione dei Soliti ignoti. E comunque, piaccia o no, il gossip nostrano purtroppo riguarda veline, mogli di calciatori e altre amenità simili, per non parlare di quell'altra aberrazione di Uomini e donne.
> Ho detto solo che (al di là di quello che facevano o no in trasmissione) trovo molto più immediata e simpatica la Corvaglia, tra le due.
> La Hunziker mi ha stufato già dal 2006, fai tu.


Io ero già stufa dalle mutande.


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ero già stufa dalle mutande.


Vabbè, neanche si sapeva chi fosse...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Vabbè, neanche si sapeva chi fosse...


Ma la pubblicità delle mutande c’era da prima che la facesse lei e il culo era migliore. Comunque non mi piaceva la pubblicità.


----------



## CIRCE74 (30 Luglio 2022)

Noto una certa invidia femminile verso le donne con un bel culo


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Noto una certa invidia femminile verso le donne con un bel culo


Io?


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Sono i miei a guardarla, anzi guardano gli ultimi dieci minuti, dopo la conclusione dei Soliti ignoti. E comunque, piaccia o no, il gossip nostrano purtroppo riguarda veline, mogli di calciatori e altre amenità simili, per non parlare di quell'altra aberrazione di Uomini e donne.
> Ho detto solo che (al di là di quello che facevano o no in trasmissione) trovo molto più immediata e simpatica la Corvaglia, tra le due.
> La Hunziker mi ha stufato già dal 2006, fai tu.


Oggi mi si e’ spezzata una certezza: l’ho sempre chiamata Cornovaglia.


----------



## CIRCE74 (30 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io?


Anche


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Noto una certa invidia femminile verso le donne con un bel culo





Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io?


No dovrei essere io.
Oltre all’invidia, malattia da cui sono immune, non può esistere nient’altro.


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Anche


Solo perché non sono politicamente corretta, perché ho detto che la Canalis e la Hunziker mi sono antipatiche? Eppure ho sottolineato che non parlavo di bellezza.


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No dovrei essere io.
> Oltre all’invidia, malattia da cui sono immune, non può esistere nient’altro.


Perché si scomodi sempre l'invidia, poi non l'ho mai capito. 
Forse perché è la prima cosa che viene in mente.


----------



## Nono (30 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Solo perché non sono politicamente corretta, perché ho detto che la Canalis e la Hunziker mi sono antipatiche? Eppure ho sottolineato che non parlavo di bellezza.


A me la Hunziker non è mai piaciuta.
Nè come personaggio, né esteticamente. 
Dal vivo poi è un donnone


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Perché si scomodi sempre l'invidia, poi non l'ho mai capito.
> Forse perché è la prima cosa che viene in mente.


Perché evidentemente c’è chi la prova.
Ad esempio io scoprii di essere invidiata. La ragione? Sono prevalentemente di buon umore.


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> A me la Hunziker non è mai piaciuta.
> Nè come personaggio, né esteticamente.
> Dal vivo poi è un donnone


È più magra in tv?


----------



## omicron (30 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Solo perché non sono politicamente corretta, perché ho detto che la Canalis e la Hunziker mi sono antipatiche? Eppure ho sottolineato che non parlavo di bellezza.


Ma guarda che sono antipatiche pure a me
La loro simpatia è inversamente proporzionale alla loro bellezza


----------



## omicron (30 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché evidentemente c’è chi la prova.
> Ad esempio io scoprii di essere invidiata. La ragione? Sono prevalentemente di buon umore.


Dire “ah beata lei che è sempre sorridente” non credo sia invidiare


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché evidentemente c’è chi la prova.
> Ad esempio io scoprii di essere invidiata. La ragione? Sono prevalentemente di buon umore.


Io non so, non l'ho mai saputo. Forse quando ero all'università, qualche compagnia di facoltà.


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma guarda che sono antipatiche pure a me
> La loro simpatia è inversamente proporzionale alla loro bellezza


Sarai invidiosa pure tu allora?


----------



## CIRCE74 (30 Luglio 2022)

Avevo buttato li una battuta per ridere...mamma come siete permalose


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Dire “ah beata lei che è sempre sorridente” non credo sia invidiare


Certo che se viene detto così non è invidia.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Avevo buttato li una battuta per ridere...mamma come siete permalose


Permalosa un po’.


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Avevo buttato li una battuta per ridere...mamma come siete permalose


Più che altro mi rompe un po' che mi si attribuiscano difetti che non ho.


----------



## CIRCE74 (30 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Più che altro mi rompe un po' che mi si attribuiscano difetti che non ho.


Stavo scherzando...che poi non ti conosco neppure per dirti che sei invidiosa...


----------



## CIRCE74 (30 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che se viene detto così non è invidia.


Quello che vediamo noi sono i "personaggi"...non credo che una Hunziker rida da mattina a sera...sono ne più ne meno persone come noi .


----------



## Tachipirina (30 Luglio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Ero al mare un paio di sett fa e ho visto
> La canalis dal vivo
> Mai visto uan Donna così tanto bella
> Ok nn sarà una cima dicono io non so ma di una  bellezza che anche io da donna sono rimasta basita un fisico ‍‍
> ...


donna bellissima concordo.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Stavo scherzando...che poi non ti conosco neppure per dirti che sei invidiosa...


Sono moltissime le persone invidiose. Quindi è una spiegazione che funziona quasi sempre. 
Però chi è invidioso lo è per quasi tutto.
Invidia una perché è bella, un’altra perché è brutta ma se ne frega, una perché è simpatica, un’altra perché non è interessata a essere simpatica, una perché ha una conversazione brillante, un’altra perché sta benissimo in silenzio...


----------



## omicron (30 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Sarai invidiosa pure tu allora?


Sicuro, non mi vedi? Come rosico?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Quello che vediamo noi sono i "personaggi"...non credo che una Hunziker rida da mattina a sera...sono ne più ne meno persone come noi .


Ero io quella invidiata perché di buon umore.
La Hunziker penso che sia costantemente falsa. Un po’ una Zelig che si adatta alle aspettative di chi ha intorno per il suo vantaggio. 
L'invidia più diffusa è per la ricchezza e gli oggetti o lo stile di vita che la rappresentano.
Ma soffrono di invidia anche molti ricchi, altrimenti non spenderebbero migliaia di euro per orologi che dovrebbero servire per sapere l’ora.


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Sicuro, non mi vedi? Come rosico?


Eh, avoglia... la faccia verde ti si vede da qua!


----------



## CIRCE74 (30 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono moltissime le persone invidiose. Quindi è una spiegazione che funziona quasi sempre.
> Però chi è invidioso lo è per quasi tutto.
> Invidia una perché è bella, un’altra perché è brutta ma se ne frega, una perché è simpatica, un’altra perché non è interessata a essere simpatica, una perché ha una conversazione brillante, un’altra perché sta benissimo in silenzio...


Guarda se c'è una cosa che non sono è questa...verso le altre donne mai provato invidia...se una è una bella donna sono la prima a notarlo e mi piace anche guardare, trovo il corpo femminile ipnotico quando è bello...io sono a favore delle donne un po' su tutto, mi dispiace se una è bella e intelligente sentire dire che va avanti solo per la bellezza..non sai quante volte mi prendo con mio marito per questo.
Quello che  noto è il fatto che le donne prima anche degli uomini preferiscono fermarsi all'apparenza...le donne sono le prime a mettere etichette a seconda della figura che si trovano davanti e purtroppo ho constatato che questo modo di fare viene proprio dall'invidia.


----------



## Marjanna (30 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Vabbè, certi livelli adesso...
> Ha fatto la velina, come tante. Ha aiutato a condurre Sanremo (con non poche critiche perché sembrava che ci facesse un favore, è stata molto antipatica). Si è inserita in certi ambienti che le hanno permesso di incontrare anche Clooney (e questo so per certo che sono in tante a farlo, mi hanno raccontato di scene pietose, ad opera di personaggi di secondo piano, che letteralmente imploravano in ginocchio gli agenti perché gli facessero ottenere inviti a feste e eventi vari). Ora sta a Los Angeles e fa la pubblicità di San Benedetto, rompendo ogni anno con il tè della situazione. Per me "certi livelli" sono altri, se consideriamo chi ha sposato poi Clooney.


Ammetto di non essere molto informata riguardo la vita privata della Canalis, ne di altre, e neppure sul gossip non seguendolo. 
Il Sanremo che mi citi con lei a condurre neppure ho idea di quale sia. Clooney mai piaciuto esteticamente, ne come attore, altre cose di lui mi sono ignote. A parte che aveva preso una villa... nel lago di Como?!? Come dargli torto?
A volte mi capita di vedere qualcosa, ma niente di particolare. Pre-pandemia dalla parrucchiera ti mollavano una risma di riviste da sfogliare.
Ultimamente della Canalis mi capita spesso di vedere una pubblicità se apro qualche video su YouTube, che appena possibile, salto.
Facevo più una considerazione di attività che le ha permesso una certa indipendenza, e qualità di vita (perlomeno economicamente si presume).
Prendi Belen, secondo te, se non aveva cervello, dopo poco che era sbarcata in Italia non finiva ingravidata dal primo ometto, magari pure benestante? 
Poi nel dettaglio non so molto neppure di lei, però dal poco che ho sentito (e dal momento che è poco potrei sbagliare) non ha dimenticato la sua famiglia, e gli ha concesso un futuro diverso. 
Penso che te come me non abbiamo poi così tante informazioni, tu forse sei più informata di me attraverso gossip, però non mi viene da dire: "è bella e basta".


----------



## omicron (30 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Eh, avoglia... la faccia verde ti si vede da qua!


Che sono girata dall’altra parte


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Guarda se c'è una cosa che non sono è questa...verso le altre donne mai provato invidia...se una è una bella donna sono la prima a notarlo e mi piace anche guardare, trovo il corpo femminile ipnotico quando è bello...io sono a favore delle donne un po' su tutto, mi dispiace se una è bella e intelligente sentire dire che va avanti solo per la bellezza..non sai quante volte mi prendo con mio marito per questo.
> Quello che  noto è il fatto che le donne prima anche degli uomini preferiscono fermarsi all'apparenza...le donne sono le prime a mettere etichette a seconda della figura che si trovano davanti e purtroppo ho constatato che questo modo di fare viene proprio dall'invidia.


Vero.
Per chi lo fa.


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Luglio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ammetto di non essere molto informata riguardo la vita privata della Canalis, ne di altre, e neppure sul gossip non seguendolo.
> Il Sanremo che mi citi con lei a condurre neppure ho idea di quale sia. Clooney mai piaciuto esteticamente, ne come attore, altre cose di lui mi sono ignote. A parte che aveva preso una villa... nel lago di Como?!? Come dargli torto?
> A volte mi capita di vedere qualcosa, ma niente di particolare. Pre-pandemia dalla parrucchiera ti mollavano una risma di riviste da sfogliare.
> Ultimamente della Canalis mi capita spesso di vedere una pubblicità se apro qualche video su YouTube, che appena possibile, salto.
> ...


Io della bravura Ho un'idea diversa, purtroppo o per fortuna sono cresciuta con Raffaella Carrà, Heather Parisi, conduttrici varie, per dirne una Anna Falchi, che comunque lavora ancora, superando l'onda lunga dei rovesci di fortuna, dell'oblio e del cambiamento della tv degli ultimi anni. E non puoi dire che sia brutta. Personalmente la trovo molto simpatica, anche. 
Mi dispiace, ma non riesco a trovare brava Belen Rodriguez (odio chiamarla per nome come se si trattasse di una parente) nè altre arrivate nello stesso periodo. Furba sì, a mettersi in carico a Fabrizio Corona, all'epoca intoccabile, e all'altro compare, Lele Mora. Che poi ha abilmente mollato appena indagato.


----------



## Marjanna (30 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io della bravura Ho un'idea diversa, purtroppo o per fortuna sono cresciuta con Raffaella Carrà, Heather Parisi, conduttrici varie, per dirne una Anna Falchi, che comunque lavora ancora, superando l'onda lunga dei rovesci di fortuna, dell'oblio e del cambiamento della tv degli ultimi anni. E non puoi dire che sia brutta. Personalmente la trovo molto simpatica, anche.
> Mi dispiace, ma non riesco a trovare brava Belen Rodriguez (odio chiamarla per nome come se si trattasse di una parente) nè altre arrivate nello stesso periodo. Furba sì, a mettersi in carico a Fabrizio Corona, all'epoca intoccabile, e all'altro compare, Lele Mora. Che poi ha abilmente mollato appena indagato.


Ho capito. Ma da come mi scrivi, facendo un calcolo di qualche anno, hai un legame più di simpatia a figure che hai visto da bambina, e che hai accolto tu in modo diverso.


----------



## Tachipirina (30 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La simpatia è una cosa soggettiva.
> Io non guardo Striscia la notizia dalla seconda messa in onda, quindi non ho idea come si possa essere simpatiche o no sculettando in faccia a due vecchi con la bava alla bocca.
> Per fare un altro esempi, la Hunziker, che ha fatto una carriera strepitosa e viene da quasi tutti deliziosa e solare, io la prenderei a mazzate.


anche io, se incontrassi la Hunziker una testata sulla dentatura gliela darei
nulla togliendo alla bella donna che è sempre stata.


----------



## Nono (30 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> È più magra in tv?


No, non è grassa, è  grossa.
Alta, spallata, ...
La vedevo a volta davanti alla scala che c'è il ristorante di Trussardi.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2022)

Il successo nella industria dello spettacolo, ma anche in altri campi come l‘editoria o la politica, non dipende esclusivamente dalla bellezza, fascino e capacità, sia per uomini sua per donne, ma soprattutto dal saper gestire le pubbliche relazioni. Cosa che non significa solo il divano del produttore, ma il coltivare le amicizie giuste, partecipare agli incontri e alle feste dimostrando capacità di ascolto e adulazione per entrare e restare nel giro giusto.
L’esempio di Lele Mora è perfetto. Entrare nel suo giro significava poter lavorare.


----------



## omicron (30 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il successo nella industria dello spettacolo, ma anche in altri campi come l‘editoria o la politica, non dipende esclusivamente dalla bellezza, fascino e capacità, sia per uomini sua per donne, ma soprattutto dal saper gestire le pubbliche relazioni. Cosa che non significa solo il divano del produttore, ma il coltivare le amicizie giuste, partecipare agli incontri e alle feste dimostrando capacità di ascolto e adulazione per entrare e restare nel giro giusto.
> L’esempio di Lele Mora è perfetto. Entrare nel suo giro significava poter lavorare.


Significava anche uno “scandalo” al giorno
Pensa a Manuela Arcuri


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Luglio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ho capito. Ma da come mi scrivi, facendo un calcolo di qualche anno, hai un legame più di simpatia a figure che hai visto da bambina, e che hai accolto tu in modo diverso.


Da bambina guardavo i programmi che guardavano i miei, è normale che certe figure restino impresse. Con il tempo, e leggendo anche interviste e biografie dei personaggi televisivi, mi sono resa conto che il loro successo era frutto di studi e impegno, oltre che talento e fortuna, e incontrare le persone giuste. 
Mi dispiace, ma era un'altra cosa, prima, lavorare in tv. Non è apparire e fare gli opinionisti come si pensa adesso.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Significava anche uno “scandalo” al giorno
> Pensa a Manuela Arcuri


Sinceramente non mi ricordo.
Ricordo le intercettazioni pubblicate per il caso Bunga Bunga.
Però l‘espediente  del pettegolezzo è usato da sempre. 
Il pubblico ama personaggi ricchi, famosi e corrotti o infelici.


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> No, non è grassa, è  grossa.
> Alta, spallata, ...
> La vedevo a volta davanti alla scala che c'è il ristorante di Trussardi.


Sarà tutta la palestra che fa ogni giorno...


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Significava anche uno “scandalo” al giorno
> Pensa a Manuela Arcuri


Che adesso non fa più niente, infatti...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Che adesso non fa più niente, infatti...


Si è sposata l’altro ieri con il compagno, padre del figlio, un industriale dell’edilizia. È stato pubblicato sulla prima pagina del Corriere online.


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si è sposata l’altro ieri con il compagno, padre del figlio, un industriale dell’edilizia. È stato pubblicato sulla prima pagina del Corriere online.


Visto. 
Mi piaceva il vestito.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Visto.
> Mi piaceva il vestito.


Non l’ho notato


----------



## omicron (30 Luglio 2022)

quale?


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non l’ho notato


Si mah..sposarsi a 45 anni con abito bianco bomboniera e diadema… devo dire che ha un non so che’ di super trash che non ha limiti…
Ma lei ad ogni modo molto bella e radiosa quindi va bene uguale


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> View attachment 10434
> 
> quale?


Brutti tutti e tre .
Adatti a lei.


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> View attachment 10434
> 
> quale?


Il secondo.


----------



## omicron (30 Luglio 2022)

A me non piacciono 
Poi lei bella


----------



## ologramma (30 Luglio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Ha 3 milioni di followers se no ti cercavo


forse ti cercavo io almeno ci guadagno di me ora che te ne fai



Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh non si può pretendere. Una bella resta bella, ma a settant’anni non è come a trenta.


Ma  no 



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Noto una certa invidia femminile verso le donne con un bel culo


perchè è quello che noi uomini notiamo per prima, in un negozio avvantoi a me avevo una donna con un paio di pantaloni attillati  quindi che vuoi che abbia notato per primo , ultimamente anche il famoso zoccolo di cammello se si vede


----------



## Marjanna (31 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Da bambina guardavo i programmi che guardavano i miei, è normale che certe figure restino impresse. Con il tempo, e leggendo anche interviste e biografie dei personaggi televisivi, mi sono resa conto che il loro successo era frutto di studi e impegno, oltre che talento e fortuna, e incontrare le persone giuste.
> Mi dispiace, ma era un'altra cosa, prima, lavorare in tv. Non è apparire e fare gli opinionisti come si pensa adesso.


Era diversa la tv Andromeda. 
Oggi tutti facciamo un poco gli opinionisti, anche qui. 
Secondo te, i tuoi figli, come vedono tutto questo? 
Mi riferisco ad un termine di paragone che a loro manca, come a noi (o perlomeno a me) manca di aver visto cosa fosse l'Italia quando ancora erano molti gli analfabeti. Anche nel vedere la televisione, che storicamente in Italia, aveva la funzione di formare anche culturalmente un paese, mi manca questo. Mi è venuto in mente come leggeva i giornali di gossip mia nonna, che intanto leggeva, le immagini correlate erano secondare, e non aveva un approccio di critica, ma di informazione, persino se leggeva di Albano e Romina, anche se poi lo chiudeva e tornava a pensare al suo orto.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Da bambina guardavo i programmi che guardavano i miei, è normale che certe figure restino impresse. Con il tempo, e leggendo anche interviste e biografie dei personaggi televisivi, mi sono resa conto che il loro successo era frutto di studi e impegno, oltre che talento e fortuna, e incontrare le persone giuste.
> Mi dispiace, ma era un'altra cosa, prima, lavorare in tv. Non è apparire e fare gli opinionisti come si pensa adesso.


Leggi i libri di Guia Soncini, ti piaceranno.


----------



## Andromeda4 (31 Luglio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Era diversa la tv Andromeda.
> Oggi tutti facciamo un poco gli opinionisti, anche qui.
> Secondo te, i tuoi figli, come vedono tutto questo?
> Mi riferisco ad un termine di paragone che a loro manca, come a noi (o perlomeno a me) manca di aver visto cosa fosse l'Italia quando ancora erano molti gli analfabeti. Anche nel vedere la televisione, che storicamente in Italia, aveva la funzione di formare anche culturalmente un paese, mi manca questo. Mi è venuto in mente come leggeva i giornali di gossip mia nonna, che intanto leggeva, le immagini correlate erano secondare, e non aveva un approccio di critica, ma di informazione, persino se leggeva di Albano e Romina, anche se poi lo chiudeva e tornava a pensare al suo orto.


Di figli non ne ho. Ma insegno, ogni tanto ho degli incarichi, e per forza noto ogni giorno uno scarto incredibile tra quello che era prima e quello che è adesso. Era tutto, comunque tu la voglia vedere, più approfondito, sì, persino il gossip lo era.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Di figli non ne ho. Ma insegno, ogni tanto ho degli incarichi, e per forza noto ogni giorno uno scarto incredibile tra quello che era prima e quello che è adesso. Era tutto, comunque tu la voglia vedere, più approfondito, sì, persino il gossip lo era.


Gradualmente sono stati abbattuti tutti i valori. Non c’è nessuna più trasgressione,  ma superficialità.
Persino i figli vengono usati come cuccioli graziosi, ma ricevono meno  like di cani e gattini.


----------

